# Scraesdon Fort, Cornwall



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 6, 2008)

Had this one on my list for ages, i not hugely into my forts as they are almost always stripped/ruined....visited a while ago by scotty, lycos, underworld and scrub, i thought id give it a go....

the ditch is frightening, truely HUGE; a little scrambling about, much comedy, and i was in....

by far the best fort ive seen, so many steps, some of the lower levels were flooded, but still a lot to see....


----------



## spikey (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice pics dude

i think most of the MOD sites around here have been kernowfied


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 7, 2008)

Some very nice brick/stonework there. Love the tunnels. I can just imagine the sound of footsteps as the people walked through that place.


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice i love my old forts done a lot of the ones around milford haven way


----------



## Lacelotte (Oct 7, 2008)

This place looks fantastic! I love the tunels and the stairways.

I will now finaly give in to the missus to go visit her friends in Cornwall, though I won't be mentioning what changed my mind


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 7, 2008)

Lacelotte said:


> This place looks fantastic! I love the tunels and the stairways.
> 
> I will now finaly give in to the missus to go visit her friends in Cornwall, though I won't be mentioning what changed my mind



You might even pass some ROC posts on the way too. Call them toilet stops.


----------



## Underworld (Oct 7, 2008)

Brings back reminders of walking up all them steps.  

Nice pictures BTW. I like picture 8, but can't quite remember where that was !

UW


----------

